# Case Mod Pics from Quakecon @ TeamChenbro.com



## Bregar (Aug 16, 2004)

As you may or may not know, Quakecon was this past weekend and Team Chenbro was on hand at the event. While there they took a whole bunch of pictures which includes a whole gallery of Case Mod pics.

Check the case mod pics out as well as other Quakecon pics at:

www.teamchenbro.com


----------

